# the same as X but more so



## seitt

Greetings

We recently had a wonderful holiday in Crete. As I said to a taxi driver, if someone asks me what the Cretans are like, I shall say that they are exactly like the other Greeks but more so. I.e. they present all the traditional Greek characteristics (το φιλότιμο, η φιλοξενία, το πάθος κ.λπ.) but in even greater measure, imho.

But how can I express this idea in Greek? My sentence for translation will be:
The Cretans are just the same as the other Greeks but more so.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Perseas

A suggestion:_
Οι Κρητικοί είναι ακριβώς όπως οι άλλοι Έλληνες, αλλά στο πιο έντονο._

«στο πιο + adj.» is very colloquial expression.


----------



## cougr

I had in mind "...και με το παραπάνω (μάλιστα)!"


----------



## Acestor

Οι Κρητικοί είναι σαν όλους τους άλλους Έλληνες — κι ακόμα παραπάνω.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.

Btw, in some contexts, doesn't "...και με το παραπάνω (μάλιστα)!" mean something like "and how!"?


----------



## cougr

seitt said:


> Many thanks, super.
> 
> Btw, in some contexts, doesn't "...και με το παραπάνω (μάλιστα)!" mean something like "and how!"?



That's right!


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

